# The British Exotic Keepers Society



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay guys!

This is the official thread as the names decided and site is underway.
BEKS - Educating Britain About Everything Exotic

To be added to the "make-do" members list, PM me and I'll add your name, then we have the form up on the site you'll have to register.

_9red
justjordan
helraiizza
bluesboo
oakelm
craig_mufc
diegothedestroyer
Sarah-Louise Darwin
Rory1994
Pete Q
rain
X Sarah X
lidman
samhack
Cat&Dean
gee281
messengermatt
april taylor
timberwolf
jake89 (JnB Boas)
Amyloveys
Kenneally1
Cabrera
ScottyGurn
Serious D
Reptile man 08
RipplySquirrel
Sender
Palmer91
TWGarland
Pauline

_Edit: Wow guys! The amount of PMs I'm getting is mind blowing! Thanks for all the support! The list is ever growing, and I'll update it on the thread every so often. I'll leave the list as it is, I've got all the names stored in a txt file. You'll be replied to in a PM to make sure you're added!

Any articles, contributions or donations to the site are highly grateful.

I'm trying to get the .org.uk for the site and I've been given the idea of a membership fee... Which I think shouldn't come into practice until it takes off.

Any Qs PM me or post them here.

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi would like to be added to the list and any help I can give pls let me know. Just a thought maybe it would be worth considering contacting all other forums and rep clubs and see if you can get some meetings going in peoples local areas especially if this situation is going to get serious. I for one am always up for a strategy meeting a beer and good chat about reps lol


----------



## Webby (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the latin :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

cabrera said:


> Hi would like to be added to the list and any help I can give pls let me know. Just a thought maybe it would be worth considering contacting all other forums and rep clubs and see if you can get some meetings going in peoples local areas especially if this situation is going to get serious. I for one am always up for a strategy meeting a beer and good chat about reps lol


Yeah, I think it'll be best to get a site going and a steady membership from RFUK then expand.

I've added you too the list.



Webby said:


> I like the latin :lol2:


Filler text while we sort it out LOL.

I take it you want in also?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Idea I have been added.


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

hi you can add me to the list and i can advertise you on my rep forum


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

palmer91 said:


> hi you can add me to the list and i can advertise you on my rep forum


Sounds great!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

People have asked the topics of the articles to be put on the site...

Mainly caresheets, articles about reptiles in general, how-to guides, health related issues etc.

Thanks for all the support folks!


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

if you can send me a logo when your ready il pop you on


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad it's starting out so well, looking forward to seeing the site up and running :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

​


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I think the new logo is fantastic! : victory:

Good work man.

One thing i was going to say (and i know im probably being a pain here) is the dragon fly on the home page of the site. Is that an exotic dragonfly or something?

Cheers for all your doing Josh-sama


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> I think the new logo is fantastic! : victory:
> 
> Good work man.
> 
> ...


Yeah. It is (As far as I know. I might be prooven wrong by someone who knows a lot more about dragonflies than me which is probably a lot of people LOL!)

Thanks for everyone and thier support.

I'm not the only guy behind the scenes running this. Joel (SNAKEWISPERA) is aswell. He'll be contacting the IHS, FBH and Practical Reptile Keeping about us and asking them the best means of doing things and working together!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Could you post a link to the site in this thread please

Thanks


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

It's on the first post. 


BEKS - Educating Britain About Everything Exotic


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Whatever happened to the pro keepers lobby? run by rory i think.

The way i see it the most important aspect would be to raise positive awareness of reptile keeping. People of scared of what they dont understand. Every time something happens and there is bad press the anti's have no problem getting the public to believe their dribble without question and we sit and moan that they are ill informed. Caresheets and a website are all very well but if you are searching for the care sheet then i would guess you are already pro reptile keeping. 

I wouldnt try and challenge the likes of Animal aid when the IHS and FBH have been fighting this corner for years. What i'd like to see is a collective that is actively working on putting a positive veiw of reptile keeping out to the public and maybe just maybe they might look into the different organizations for themselves and would be able to make an informed decision at least. People with public liability insurance could go out an do demonstrations at schools etc. People could activley campaign against decisions like the recent large boids on DWA suggestion,not just online but at events organized through the collective. 

Just my 2pence worth. Good luck


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

JAM3S said:


> Whatever happened to the pro keepers lobby? run by rory i think.
> 
> The way i see it the most important aspect would be to raise positive awareness of reptile keeping. People of scared of what they dont understand. Every time something happens and there is bad press the anti's have no problem getting the public to believe their dribble without question and we sit and moan that they are ill informed. Caresheets and a website are all very well but if you are searching for the care sheet then i would guess you are already pro reptile keeping.
> 
> ...


Our goals are to educate the public about reptiles. Not to fight against the Animal Aid, and APA. We'll stand up for our rights as reptile keepers, but we want to educate about reptiles as our main target.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I don't mean to be pendantic or rude, but would anyone mind if I were to elect myself as English Language Quality Control? 

The general public are much more likely to take a website/organisation seriously if cases and articles are presented in grammatically correct English with correct spelling.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> Whatever happened to the pro keepers lobby? run by rory i think.
> 
> The way i see it the most important aspect would be to raise positive awareness of reptile keeping. People of scared of what they dont understand. Every time something happens and there is bad press the anti's have no problem getting the public to believe their dribble without question and we sit and moan that they are ill informed. Caresheets and a website are all very well but if you are searching for the care sheet then i would guess you are already pro reptile keeping.
> 
> ...



Rory gave up, No one wanted to back him... Hardly no one supported him....
Ive been speaking to him about it : victory:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

JAM3S said:


> The way i see it the most important aspect would be to raise positive awareness of reptile keeping. People of scared of what they dont understand. Every time something happens and there is bad press the anti's have no problem getting the public to believe their dribble without question and we sit and moan that they are ill informed. Caresheets and a website are all very well but if you are searching for the care sheet then i would guess you are already pro reptile keeping.


I'd agree with that definately.

Josh-sama i'm writing an alternative to the intro thing about BEKS, hope you guys don't mind, i'll post it here when i've finished. To see what you guys think. : victory:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Rory gave up, No one wanted to back him... Hardly no one supported him....
> Ive been speaking to him about it : victory:


ahh right, he did seem passionate about it. 

Are you going to have a representative? a large group of people are always going to have differing opinions and it would be really easy to contradict yourself as an organization. Sorry im not trying to be negative im just imagining possible pitfalls.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

9Red said:


> I don't mean to be pendantic or rude, but would anyone mind if I were to elect myself as English Language Quality Control?
> 
> The general public are much more likely to take a website/organisation seriously if cases and articles are presented in grammatically correct English with correct spelling.


Go for it. 
PM me where the errors are/corrections etc.



TWGarland said:


> I'd agree with that definately.
> 
> Josh-sama i'm writing an alternative to the intro thing about BEKS, hope you guys don't mind, i'll post it here when i've finished. To see what you guys think. : victory:


Send it via a PM mate. 



JAM3S said:


> ahh right, he did seem passionate about it.
> 
> Are you going to have a representative? a large group of people are always going to have differing opinions and it would be really easy to contradict yourself as an organization. Sorry im not trying to be negative im just imagining possible pitfalls.


Joel will be our representitive


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Go for it.
> PM me where the errors are/corrections etc.
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe, Im thinkin of speaking to the FBH ans IHS, about teaming up : victory:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Ok i've re-worded and slightly changed a few things about the introduction. I think it reads a little better now. I'll post both versions so you can compare.

This is the original version:- 

*BEKS* is a reptile society for all of Britain. Not just one county. *BEKS* was made to educate the British public that not all herps (or better known as reptiles) are the murdering psychopaths everyone believes them to be! 
We at *BEKS* believe why should people be told what they cannot own as a pet? Owning reptiles and breeding them is a very popular hobby and steadily growing all around the world. They're exotic and unusual pets! This is why we are willing to fight for our right to own these beautiful creatures, as they are our pets and even our family. 
*Supporting BEKS!*

*BEKS* has gained a huge level of support even within it's first few days of being organised. Mainly from Reptile Forums UK where *BEKS* originated. The long list of names of members is ever growing and hopes to reach a scale of where BEKS will be heard as a society which made a stand for the reptile hobby.



Ok now is my version:- 

*BEKS* is a new national reptile society, not just encompassing one county, but Britain in its entirety. *BEKS* was founded to educate the British public about herps ( better known as reptiles), exotic mammals and invertebrates as these increasingly popular pets are equally misunderstood, stereotyped and condemned.
We at *BEKS* believe that under most circumstances no one should be dictated to as to what they can and cannot own as a pet, as long as they can adequately provide for their animals. Owning and breeding exotic species is fast becoming a very popular hobby and steadily growing all around the world. The purpose of BEKS is to spread the word, we are willing to fight for our right to own these beautiful creatures, as they are our beloved pets and even our family. 
*Supporting BEKS!*

BEKS has gained a huge level of support even within it's first few days of being organised. Mainly from Reptile Forums UK where *BEKS* originated. The long list of members is ever growing and hopes to reach a scale where BEKS will be recognised as a society which made a stand for the reptile hobby, publicising to those who may know only little about the hobby the real state of play within the exotics industry.


So what do you think? I won't be offended if you want to stick with the original though, don't worry! : victory:

Cheers


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

> Send it via a PM mate.


Ah, sorry mate, i'd already replied before i read this :blush:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> Ok i've re-worded and slightly changed a few things about the introduction. I think it reads a little better now. I'll post both versions so you can compare.
> 
> This is the original version:-
> 
> ...


Check the site in 5 minutes. :lol2:


----------



## Smeegol (Aug 2, 2009)

Dont mean to be fussy, but on the *BEKS* Banner shouldnt the *e*xotic be *E*xotic. Great banner by the way!


----------



## nickjlucey (May 5, 2009)

To whoever suggested caresheets were a bad idea, caresheets are great content for search engine optimization, provided they are worded correctly and navigation is properley addressed, this means that you will be driving the right kind of traffic to the site,as initially your main target is to encourage membership and support, then pro actively improving the image of reptiles would be 'phase 2' so to speak.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Smeegol said:


> Dont mean to be fussy, but on the *BEKS* Banner shouldnt the *e*xotic be *E*xotic. Great banner by the way!


Ah! Bloody photoshop. Will fix that now.


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

this is a brill idea about time we stood up for our exotic pets count me in:2thumb:


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

If your serious about forming BEKS, as a society then shouldn't you first be looking to form, the foundations of the society, a committee consisting of Chairman, Vice, Secretary, Treasurer etc, and a team of staff such as Editors, Legislations Officer. PR Team etc. I see you have a list of interested parties, so perhaps think now about nominations for these positions. A society runs on rules, these need to be drafted now, Aims etc. Get the structure of the society sorted first, then the content, you'll find it a lot easier to be organized I think and the society stronger for a little fore thought. If there is a membership subscription, this should be in place at the very beginning, how are you going to enforce it in the future ? drop members if they don't want to subscribe ? then you'll need a society bank account. Think it all through first before rushing into things : victory:

Just my 2 cents worth.

Sue x


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> Ok i've re-worded and slightly changed a few things about the introduction. I think it reads a little better now. I'll post both versions so you can compare.
> 
> This is the original version:-
> 
> ...


Excellent job, well written - this is the sort of standard of writing I think we should be aiming for.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Windy said:


> If your serious about forming BEKS, as a society then shouldn't you first be looking to form, the foundations of the society, a committee consisting of Chairman, Vice, Secretary, Treasurer etc, and a team of staff such as Editors, Legislations Officer. PR Team etc. I see you have a list of interested parties, so perhaps think now about nominations for these positions. A society runs on rules, these need to be drafted now, Aims etc. Get the structure of the society sorted first, then the content, you'll find it a lot easier to be organized I think and the society stronger for a little fore thought. If there is a membership subscription, this should be in place at the very beginning, how are you going to enforce it in the future ? drop members if they don't want to subscribe ? then you'll need a society bank account. Think it all through first before rushing into things : victory:
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Sue x


We are. 
Once we have the site content sorted and site made, we will announce these people in the positions.

We're looking for small Paypal donations towards the site, but they're not required. I don't want to charge people money just to turn around and say we've failed.

I want us to be a steady membership and then introduce a small subscription fee.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I claim founder member status as it originated in my thread! :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I've started writing a list of the "Main Staff" for the society.

Joel lastname - Founder / Society Representitive
Josh Evans - Web Manager / Society President
Firstname lastname - Society Vice President
Firstname lastname - Accountant

Firstname lastname - Membership Administrator

Firstname lastname - Content Editor
Firstname lastname - Content Editor #2

Firstname lastname - Society Representitive #3
Firstname lastname - Society Representitive #4
Firstname lastname - Society Advertiser
Firstname lastname - Society Advertiser #2

This isn't to stick, but rather a guide line of how we might do it.
Corrections / Critisism are welcome!


Edit:

Ozgi tch! LOL


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

9Red said:


> Excellent job, well written - this is the sort of standard of writing I think we should be aiming for.


Thank you. It could always be improved upon though.

Josh-sama if theres anything else i could help with just let me know. If you need anything writing up just tell me what you want said and i'll get to it. Just PM me the details : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wont need a accountant, its free to join up :lol:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd be happy to do any administrative work you need doing. I spend most of my life on here, I may aswell put it to some use, lol!


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2009)

Good job guys, can't wait to see the site when its finished.: victory:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

ive attempted to write a little something for the website its not great but it may be a start who ever is decided that they are cheacking over things let me know and i can maby send it to you if you want to edit anything on it or just make sure its okay : victory:


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty damn sure I volunteered to be proof reader on the other thread...... now theres a new one and someone has nicked my job :gasp: :bash::whip:

Not fair - Ill cry!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

BluesBoo said:


> Pretty damn sure I volunteered to be proof reader on the other thread...... now theres a new one and someone has nicked my job :gasp: :bash::whip:
> 
> Not fair - Ill cry!


Nope, there's 2 spots still open


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

could you add me aswell please

if there is anything i can do then let me know


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

BEKS seems to be strongly geared towards reptiles, the only mention of mammals and invertebrates that I have seen is quoted below. 

Are you just starting with reptiles and then 'branching out'? Have you posted this in the Exotic Mammal section on here? I have a suggie forum that I could post a link on once you're ready. 

Also, have you thought about designing a poster and emailing it to shops across the UK and asking them nicely to print off and display a copy? 

I also have a very comprehensive Suggie care guide if you want one!



TWGarland said:


> *BEKS* is a new national reptile society, not just encompassing one county, but Britain in its entirety. *BEKS* was founded to educate the British public about herps ( better known as reptiles), exotic mammals and invertebrates as these increasingly popular pets are equally misunderstood, stereotyped and condemned.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> BEKS seems to be strongly geared towards reptiles, the only mention of mammals and invertebrates that I have seen is quoted below.
> 
> Are you just starting with reptiles and then 'branching out'? Have you posted this in the Exotic Mammal section on here? I have a suggie forum that I could post a link on once you're ready.
> 
> ...



I was gonna say it says Exotic not reptile, I'll make a thread over there now.... :blush:
I could make a Poster :2thumb:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> BEKS seems to be strongly geared towards reptiles, the only mention of mammals and invertebrates that I have seen is quoted below.
> 
> Are you just starting with reptiles and then 'branching out'? Have you posted this in the Exotic Mammal section on here? I have a suggie forum that I could post a link on once you're ready.
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point. I'm writing something for the site now, focused on all exotics, not just reptiles and amphibians. I think links and people volunteering accurate care sheets is real important too. Myabe we could get permission to use caresheets from this site also? Just an idea.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i hope this all goes well! i would help more but i have an exam 2moro
after that ill get on the job


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Would love to be involved also... :2thumb:

I'll get on the case of writing a little somethin' somethin' ASAP!

: victory:

x


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

So what are our 'Aims'. I've been trying to write something about it, but i'm finding it difficult as i don't know exactly what they ALL are! :lol2:
I thought we could have a brain storm here for ideas. Maybe try and kep it in point form so their easier to gather together?

Anyways, this is something i've come up with (comments welcome!) : victory:

Aims

With the exotics industry increasingly being cast in a negative light in the media, we, BEKS, feel the time is right for our own voices to be heard. 

*Our main aim is to educate the general public with regards to the Exotics Industry. *

Popular opinion on our right to own these animals, the way in which they are kept and why, breeding, practises at shows and many other topics need to be fully addressed. 

*We aim to encourage understanding through education for those with no previous knowledge of Exotic species held in captivity.* We feel this is of the upmost importance as some in the media prey on ignorance and sensationalism to gather support for their case against us.


Cheers,


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> So what are our 'Aims'. I've been trying to write something about it, but i'm finding it difficult as i don't know exactly what they ALL are! :lol2:
> I thought we could have a brain storm here for ideas. Maybe try and kep it in point form so their easier to gather together?
> 
> Anyways, this is something i've come up with (comments welcome!) : victory:
> ...


Hiya,

This is good - maybe it could be written up as a mission statement though rather than a list? 

I also think it would be important to highlight that we are willing to enter into discussions/negotiations with anti organisations to try and create codes of practice for private keepers, shops, shows and large boids that both organisations are happy with, focusing on aspects like animal welfare, conservation, husbandry and health and safety. We want to try to work WITH these people to educate them and hopefully come to a mutually beneficial resolution, rather than continue to fight them head-on. It's time we started building bridges in order to preserve our hobby. 

Ideas for other sections/pages -
- Ask the expert/vet
- Interviews with MPs, Council Members, 
- Legislation (DWA Licensing, Animal Welfare Act, Livefeeding laws)
- Your Rights As A Reptile Keeper (including your rights RE: the RSPCA)
- Industry News / Research
- List of Exotics Vets
- List of Rescues / Non-Feeders Help
- Things to Consider Before Buying A Pet Reptile


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

9Red said:


> Hiya,
> 
> This is good - maybe it could be written up as a mission statement though rather than a list?
> 
> ...


I like your list of sections/pages! Some great ideas there!

I also agree with your point of entering into discussions with any other interested bodies. 

One thing i think we would have trouble with though is as you said, creating codes of practise. I agree we could try, but i think it would be abit pointless. I don't think other people will change their ways because we say they should. I think we merely have to explain the ways in which things are currently being done and why.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> I like your list of sections/pages! Some great ideas there!
> 
> I also agree with your point of entering into discussions with any other interested bodies.
> 
> One thing i think we would have trouble with though is as you said, creating codes of practise. I agree we could try, but i think it would be abit pointless. I don't think other people will change their ways because we say they should. I think we merely have to explain the ways in which things are currently being done and why.


Personally I believe we should push the codes of practice idea as it could prove to be the resolution we are looking for. For example, the IAR / ARA's biggest complaint about the recent show was that they thought WC animals were being sold, and that the animal's welfare was not taken seriously. So if we write up a code of practice for shows that includes things like 'No WC animals to be sold/traded', and also incorporating the 5 Freedoms so we have things like - 'Animals must be provided with access to water at all times' and 'Animals that are judged by an appointed welfare steward/veterinary professional to be exhibiting symptoms or behaviours indicative of stress or ill-health will be removed from public sale immediately' - then hopefully this should address a lot of these welfare issues. Of course we as hobbyists know that the vast majority of animals sold at shows don't show signs of stress etc, and that welfare standards are already very good, but if we need to jump some hoops to get the anti's to settle down then surely it's worth it, and we have nothing to loose?

These codes of practice could then be incorporated into the mission statement that prospective members agree to commit to when they submit their application for membership. That way, we can hope that any members taking part in selling or trading at future hobbiest fairs will abide by the codes and together we as a community can work together to promote excellent standards of welfare and husbandry within the hobby.


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

9Red said:


> Personally I believe we should push the codes of practice idea as it could prove to be the resolution we are looking for. For example, the IAR / ARA's biggest complaint about the recent show was that they thought WC animals were being sold, and that the animal's welfare was not taken seriously. So if we write up a code of practice for shows that includes things like 'No WC animals to be sold/traded', and also incorporating the 5 Freedoms so we have things like - 'Animals must be provided with access to water at all times' - then this should address a lot of these issues.


Yeah, your right its a good idea. I also think we could use the website to make people aware of the ways in which Exotics can be different. Like the 'Access to water' issue. In the case of a Beardie not needing water, desert species blah, blah blah. If you know what i mean.

Also i was wondering if you could help come up with the mission statement as i'm not completely sure of the format for one.

Cheers


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

9Red said:


> Hiya,
> 
> This is good - maybe it could be written up as a mission statement though rather than a list?
> 
> ...


Some brilliant ideas.
I think the "So you want a snake?" would be rather similar to the last one?

I'd like to let you 3 write up the articles/drafts/ideas and discuss between yourselves which ones are the best to go with. (Yourselves = 9Red, TWGarland and Bluesboo) 

I agree a mission statement would be easier for the Aims page? When you've completed the articles, I can review them tell what I like/don't like and then upload onto the site.

You three are also the ones people will be sending articles to. Caresheets etc.

All Articles should be PMd to 9Red, TWGarland or Bluesboo.

This is growing extremely well! Within 24 hours we have about 40 odd members. I'm working on the person building our form. I will send a notification out otherwise asking all members to re-pm me with their e-mail, and real names. _(None of this will be published on the site unless you have some articles or contributions. But you still have the option to just put your RFUK username!)_
 
Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Some brilliant ideas.
> I think the "So you want a snake?" would be rather similar to the last one?
> 
> I'd like to let you 3 write up the articles/drafts/ideas and discuss between yourselves which ones are the best to go with. (Yourselves = 9Red, TWGarland and Bluesboo)
> ...


Opps, sorry, was I supposed to send the two articles to the above people? I didn't realise. Sorry!!! You are probably getting loads of emails and pm's too! :blush:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> So what are our 'Aims'. I've been trying to write something about it, but i'm finding it difficult as i don't know exactly what they ALL are! :lol2:
> I thought we could have a brain storm here for ideas. Maybe try and kep it in point form so their easier to gather together?
> 
> Anyways, this is something i've come up with (comments welcome!) : victory:
> ...


Sorry to DP.

Our aims;



Educate and encourage the learning of exotic animals.
Help minimalise fears and scar mongering of this animals
Help exotic keepers keep their rights to own these animals
Allow reptile shows to take place, in full code of conduct of safety to the bystanders and animals


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Opps, sorry, was I supposed to send the two articles to the above people? I didn't realise. Sorry!!! You are probably getting loads of emails and pm's too! :blush:


It's alright. Yours are .docs, and they'll be coming to me anyway after they've been checked over by these content editors. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> It's alright. Yours are .docs, and they'll be coming to me anyway after they've been checked over by these content editors. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok cool, I will pm bluesboo and get her/his (sorry, i think she is a she!!) email to send them to her instead if she doesn't mind, save you forwarding them!
Am sorry I can't offer any more help than this at the moment, i do not have a home pc, and am risking a telling off even now by being on this!!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Ok cool, I will pm bluesboo and get her/his (sorry, i think she is a she!!) email to send them to her instead if she doesn't mind, save you forwarding them!
> Am sorry I can't offer any more help than this at the moment, i do not have a home pc, and am risking a telling off even now by being on this!!


It's alright!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I know its only early days yet, but would it be possible to put up a guestbook or comments page on the site?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> I know its only early days yet, but would it be possible to put up a guestbook or comments page on the site?


I'll have a look .


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Would anyone volunteer to compile us a list of exotics vets? With contact details, what they're willing to see etc. That would really help i think.

Cheers


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Joel will be our representitive


we're all doomed :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> we're all doomed :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


Joel is the perfect one for the job tbh! He's eager, he's not shy.

Mr Blaster, can I count you in? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Joel is the perfect one for the job tbh! He's eager, he's not shy.
> 
> Mr Blaster, can I count you in? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


joel?? what??
hes too gobby lmao

:whistling2:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

if I can be of assistance let me know : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> joel?? what??
> hes too gobby lmao
> 
> :whistling2:


For public speaking that's what we need. LOL.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> For public speaking that's what we need. LOL.


 if thats the case then so am i
apart from the fact im cuter and older
and girls "shouldnt like snakes!!!!"
haha


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> if thats the case then so am i
> apart from the fact im cuter and older
> and girls "shouldnt like snakes!!!!"
> haha


I dunno Joels pretty cute............


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> I dunno Joels pretty cute............


:gasp:
dont tell him that... he wont get his head through tho door


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL.

That's all we need.:lol2:


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Can anyone sign up? What am I required to do if I do sign up?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just PM me or say here. It's free.  Although donations are grateful!


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

I wanna goin up! AND im moving back to cardiff in a few weeks, after trawlin through old posts this seems to be comin out of south wales? I may not be the most vocal member on here, but i do check the classifieds pretty regularly, i swear im more talkative face to face!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Guest Book is up!
When you write it leads to the full page. Includes suck LOL.

http://josh-sama.com/beks/contact.php


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Im having a little trouble getting onto the main site. Guestbook looks great though!: victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> Im having a little trouble getting onto the main site. Guestbook looks great though!: victory:


Sorry about that!

All fixed now.


----------



## Cherry.Chops (Oct 8, 2008)

please add me!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Cherry.Chops said:


> please add me!


You've been added. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

A new article has been published by April Taylor, been meaning to upload it. LOL.

http://www.josh-sama.com/beks/article2.html


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

this should be a sticky


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

reptismail said:


> this should be a sticky


Thanks! : victory:
Would be nice tbh. Easier than bumping! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

57 members and counting! :lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Just want to say that I'm delighted with the positive response and support we've had so far and all the offers of help - no doubt each and every one of you has valuable skills and talents to contribute, so please feel free to keep PMing us with suggestions and anything you'd like to do to get involved! 

I just want to let you all know that although I am throwing myself head and shoulders into this, I am absolutely up to my eyeballs at the moment as I have an important veterinary exam to sit next week (Bloody cows and sheep :roll:) so if I don't reply to PMs or article submissions straight away please don't panic - I'm going to be saving all incoming messages/suggestions/submissions to my computer and will get stuck into sorting them out and getting them online as soon as this exam is out of the way.


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote for sticky too!!!

P.S. Anyone wanting to submit articles for the site, please feel free to send them to me at [email protected]

Cheers Everyone


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

9Red said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just want to say that I'm delighted with the positive response and support we've had so far and all the offers of help - no doubt each and every one of you has valuable skills and talents to contribute, so please feel free to keep PMing us with suggestions and anything you'd like to do to get involved!
> 
> I just want to let you all know that although I am throwing myself head and shoulders into this, I am absolutely up to my eyeballs at the moment as I have an important veterinary exam to sit next week (Bloody cows and sheep :roll:) so if I don't reply to PMs or article submissions straight away please don't panic - I'm going to be saving all incoming messages/suggestions/submissions to my computer and will get stuck into sorting them out and getting them online as soon as this exam is out of the way.


Focus on your exam before this. I'm sure everyone would rather you pass your exam than not because your so focused on this! :blush:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The sites looking great! 

I mentioned a Bosc monitor care sheet I had written to Joel a few weeks back. Still need to finish the editing process and been busy but it will be with you soon. I dont mind doing a few more when I have time.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> The sites looking great!
> 
> I mentioned a Bosc monitor care sheet I had written to Joel a few weeks back. Still need to finish the editing process and been busy but it will be with you soon. I dont mind doing a few more when I have time.


You want to be listed then mate?
Any articles will be read over by the content editors anyhow!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Perhaps we could get that article Joel got published about Carpet Pythons too?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TWGarland said:


> Perhaps we could get that article Joel got published about Carpet Pythons too?


I think there's some rules regarding that? As April posted an article in PRK and we can't host that until PRK issue 4 is off the shelves.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> You want to be listed then mate?
> Any articles will be read over by the content editors anyhow!


OK yeah, let me run through it myself and when im happy I will forward it to Joel (or whoever). : victory:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Ah yes i see. Oh well, maybe he could write us another one instead?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> OK yeah, let me run through it myself and when im happy I will forward it to Joel (or whoever). : victory:


Forward it onto 9red, TwGarland or Bluesboo : victory:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> Forward it onto 9red, TwGarland or Bluesboo : victory:


Will do!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Right guys. Since we're not going to be charging a subscription fees, we won't be generating much income .

I'd like to ask now, for any paypal donations. This will all go towards our funding for events in the future, and our new website.

If you would like to donate at all, even if it's only a pound. Please PM me


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent you PM josh, offering help as general dogs body to do anything admin based. Site looks great so far.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Sent you PM josh, offering help as general dogs body to do anything admin based. Site looks great so far.


Thanks Emma.


Right guys, Emma will be taking the role as Member Admin.
We should have the form up soon!

So direct your PMs to Emma and she'll be able to list you down.
I'm still getting the site functioning! 

Thanks for all your support guys!


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

good job mate.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

hillzi said:


> good job mate.


Thanks Tom. It's quite overwhelming to have so many Pms in such a short time, and working on a site.

All work no fun makes Josh a dull boy. :lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Thanks Emma.
> 
> 
> Right guys, Emma will be taking the role as Member Admin.
> ...


 
Ive cleared my PMs out ready and waiting :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys, all membership questions and joining PMs go to Emma (Oakelm)

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## gee281 (Dec 30, 2007)

great job guys, i'm absolutely rubbish with pc type stuff but if i can help anywhere else let me know!: victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

gee281 said:


> great job guys, i'm absolutely rubbish with pc type stuff but if i can help anywhere else let me know!: victory:


We're looking for general donations via paypal to go towards the site at the moment, and articles. Also spreading the word across other forums, and reptile owners.

: victory:


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Thanks Emma.
> 
> 
> Right guys, Emma will be taking the role as Member Admin.
> ...


Josh are you forwarding on all the ones you have already, so we automatically get forms or do we have to apply again to Emma?


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> We're looking for general donations via paypal to go towards the site at the moment, and articles. Also spreading the word across other forums, and reptile owners.
> 
> : victory:


Will donate something when Hel gets paid :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

BluesBoo said:


> Josh are you forwarding on all the ones you have already, so we automatically get forms or do we have to apply again to Emma?


There will be an on-site registration form. Which members will have to refill.
Might have to PM the members on the list to make sure this happens. 

Going to take a while LOL


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

BluesBoo said:


> Josh are you forwarding on all the ones you have already, so we automatically get forms or do we have to apply again to Emma?


I have the list
Now over 70 members already :2thumb:

I will PM everyone once I know the form is ready for filling in


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I have the list
> Now over 70 members already :2thumb:
> 
> I will PM everyone once I know the form is ready for filling in


Lets see if we can hit 100 by Sat. :2thumb:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

i cant get on the site again keeps saying page cant be displayed is it just me or is there anyone else ?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

craig_mufc said:


> i cant get on the site again keeps saying page cant be displayed is it just me or is there anyone else ?


Works for me?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Just tried it too and it works for me too.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Try clearing your cache Craig


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks that worked 

also its looking good : victory:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

please add me on too: victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

could i be added to the list please i put a nice link to the site on my shop


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> could i be added to the list please i put a nice link to the site on my shop


PM Oakelm 

And would be great ta!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Updates! We have a domain and will be sorted over the weekned I hope with hosting and site updates!

Thanks for the support folks!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> A new article has been published by April Taylor, been meaning to upload it. LOL.
> 
> BEKS - Educating Britain About Everything Exotic


 
oh it's exciting to see it on the site!!!!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> I think there's some rules regarding that? As April posted an article in PRK and we can't host that until PRK issue 4 is off the shelves.


hiya
can't post mine til after issue 4 off shelves cos i was paid a little for it for first usage of it, (enough to buy ruby some mice and a new hide) so if the carpet python article is under the same restrictions then you'd be fine posting at the same time as mine. If not, he just needs to contact david to say he wants to use it on the site. 
ps I read that article and thought it was fab! nearly made me rush out to get one!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> oh it's exciting to see it on the site!!!!


: victory: It's a good artcile


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> : victory: It's a good artcile


thank you! : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> thank you! : victory:


Things are going so well, we've been offered donations by Ingle, we have lots of people willing to help on all sides! Articles, Site, Printing, Photography

Thanks everyone! Your support is brilliant!


----------

